# Butternut Squash...under or overcooked?



## naturelover (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried baking butternut squash this evening and it didn't come out tasting right. In the book Super Baby Foods, it says to bake it at 350 for 45 mins. Well, after 45mins, I poked it with a fork and it still seemed hard so I put it in for another 30mins....then I check it again, it's still hard but it started browning...after another 20 mins, it was still hard so I just took it out. I tasted it and though it tastes ok, it did have a tougher texture...like it still wasn't cooked. It definetely wasn't soft like I remember it being when I tasted it in the past. What did I do wrong? Did I under or overcook it?


----------



## twinkletoes (Apr 15, 2002)

maybe undercooked and dried out at the same time? Throw it into soup...

Things like this usually happen to me too the first time I try cooking something new. Now I tend to cook large halves of squash cut side down on a casserole dish, often covered or with a touch of water and butter until it's soft, and then I turn it over... oh wait, and then DH turns it over and fills the cavity with maple syrup and butter holy moly thats good... otherwise I slice them 1" thickness and toss with olive oil and roast. For a baby try simmering chunks in some chicken stock and then puree. I've had dried out underdone squash from my oven before, so disappointing!


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Sounds dry. I do the cut side down w/ butter and water thing and it turns out fine.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

It was probably just that squash, or that crop of squash or something like that.

I cut it in chunks, lightly coat with olive oil and roast at 375-400 for about 45 mins to 1 hr. For me I like it all browned and crispy on the outside. I've never thought to use butter cause I always cook it at a high temp. If I'm doing a roast in the same dish I'll cook it at 350 but then there's a lot of fat in the dish from the roast.

Also I turn the squash a few times during the cooking.

Roast pumpkin (as a vegetable dish) is an Australian favorite. The variety of pumpkin we use is very juicy (not available here). Some Turkish and Korean varieties are similar. Butternut squash is a firmer type of squash, we often use it for soup. But I'm always roasting butternut squash here and have never had it dry out so much. I've had awful experiences with the Japanese variety (kaboocha) though. I've learnt I definitely can't cook it the way we cook Australian pumpkins.

For everyday baby food, I'd just steam it.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

I bake it, cut side down, in an inch or two of water for about an hour and 350, always turns out nice a soft.


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

You could steam it, right? I've cubed squash & sweet potatoes & set them in one of those steamer baskets (you can get them at Target for a few bucks) & add an inch or two of water in the bottom of the pot & steam for mabye 10 minutes. Then I mash them up for Ds.


----------

